
Hipmunk Co-Founders Spurned by SAP Concur in Attempt to Buy Back the Company - chkuendig
https://skift.com/2020/01/14/hipmunk-co-founders-spurned-by-sap-concur-in-attempt-to-buy-back-the-company/
======
ab_testing
Once Hipmunk sold itself to SAP Concur, it was SAP's IP. SAP could do whatever
they wanted with it including burning it down to the ground. And that is what
they did rather than selling it back to the founders.

~~~
denschaal
Sad fact of life, yes.

------
SONtraveltech
Fascinating. How the employees banded together, etc.

~~~
denschaal
Apparently, more former and current employees are getting involved although I
think as far as SAP is concerned, this is trivial and case closed.

